# GTO top speed



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

What is the top speed that people have gotten on a GTO? :cool


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

155 easy suposed to be goverened at 160 never tried(yet)


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

154. Took a digital camra to picture the speedometer, but when I looked at it(once I stopped) it was blurry from the camra shaking. :lol:


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

I read somewhere that govener kicks in at 156 or 158. I have only got mine to 140 before I realized how fast I was going. I jacking with a G35 on the toll road but there was realy too much traffic.


----------



## slowride (Sep 2, 2005)

jortegasr said:


> I read somewhere that govener kicks in at 156 or 158. I have only got mine to 140 before I realized how fast I was going. I jacking with a G35 on the toll road but there was realy too much traffic.



Did you ever catch him?


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

He saw me coming up beside him and took off. Then I took off. I was right on his ass when I looked down and saw I was doing 140. There was too much traffic so I let off. Havn't seen him again, yet.


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

the answer is 159 but with enough momentum you can get digi to read 160. i have heard a few cases where people are seeing higher than that :cheers


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

162 on my digital read out. 


"No officer. I did not see that cavalier go by going that fast. I will keep my eyes open for him"


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

176..... ran out of road......


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

i must state that my speeds were with stock governer!!!


----------



## redgoat (Feb 28, 2005)

well i got 145 but didnt have enough road to see when it cuts off


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

160 for me and got it on vid. the rpm was at 5400


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

dealernut said:


> "No officer. *I did not see that cavalier go by going that fast.* I will keep my eyes open for him"



CAVY POWER !!!!


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

145 vs. a C5  ran out of road and let off the gas...may I mention that was the time he passed me :cheers


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

GTOJon said:


> 145 vs. a C5  ran out of road and let off the gas...may I mention that was the time he passed me :cheers


 :cheers


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

With the cpu upgrade I got a new high speed from the 162 to a 170 then the road ran out really quick!!! But I did whoop up on a C5 I don't think he took good care of it b/c there was alot of black smoke from his exhaust and it was smelling bad which was why I had to pass him :rofl:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

did any of yall see my top speed video ?


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> did any of yall see my top speed video ?


What were ya pulling 80 85 90 wait wait wait were you going down a hill b/c that will give 5-10 more mph :rofl:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

not in the cavy, in my 97 camaro !!! 155+, 3 people, bald tires, noisy driveshaft, LOADS of fun.


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> not in the cavy, in my 97 camaro !!! 155+, 3 people, bald tires, noisy driveshaft, LOADS of fun.


Dude thats pretty good for that much weight and bald tires but if you were going DOWNHILL you'da got 160+ :rofl:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

part of that run WAS downhill !! And it had 4.10 gears too! I went to 6th @ 140.


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

How do you make the italicized words


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

put this symbol before you start typing


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

then end it with this symbol [/i]


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> then end it with this symbol [/i]


_Sweet_


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

exactly!

you have to end everything with the bracket, backslash, code letter, bracket.


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

learn something new everyday


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

especially with my overposting self here!


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> especially with my overposting self here!


come on now you only have like 2600 more post than me :rofl:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

and you joined a month sooner!


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

I know I'm slacking or something guess it's the 2 jobs I work :lol: Got snowed out of work today though


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

you got lucky. I had to come in.


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

Just my day job though I still have to go to the night one but I don't think I will go in though b/c all I have is my GTO and I hate to drive it in the snow mainly b/c we have 3 steep hills here and it won't make it up the hills.....way too much power....well for snow anyway :lol:


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

My blazer's parts haven't come in yet so.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

how much did you get?


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

well it's old (91) and it need some panels b/c it was rusty in some spots that are to big to just patch so I'm getting the panels and I'll weld them in place and then I'm gonna paint it so it's one color again. I take great care of all my vehicles but sometimes you can't fight mother nature and old clearcoat. :rofl: I mean it has over 300,000 miles on it so I can't complain too much b/c the motor and tranny are still original she get a tune up every 4 months.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

cavalier has 66k on it, original plugs, wires, everything but oil.


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

What year cav again? Oh if I can find the picture I'll send to you of my blazer doing a super smokey burnout where all you can see is the headlights!!! the old 4.3 is bulletproof and still runs strong for being used so much. I did the burnout to prove to a friend that she still had a little something under the hood :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

smkdu said:


> What year cav again? Oh if I can find the picture I'll send to you of my blazer doing a super smokey burnout where all you can see is the headlights!!! the old 4.3 is bulletproof and still runs strong for being used so much. I did the burnout to prove to a friend that she still had a little something under the hood :lol:



then why didnt you check HER oil ??? give her a oil AND filter? lol

my old truck has a 4.3, indestructible motor !!!

Oh, and its an 03 LS Sport cavalier.


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> then why didnt you check HER oil ??? give her a oil AND filter? lol
> 
> my old truck has a 4.3, indestructible motor !!!
> 
> Oh, and its an 03 LS Sport cavalier.


Oil get changed every 2200 just like the gto :cheers the mechanics are like this thing still runs  If you take care of it it will pay for it self but not letting you down when you need it the most


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

Exactly!


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

smkdu said:


> Oil get changed every 2200 just like the gto :cheers the mechanics are like this thing still runs  If you take care of it it will pay for it self but not letting you down when you need it the most



AMEN!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

now if only the rest of the world would know that.

Did yall know I actually saw a chic using a SHOVEL to get snow off her HOOD !!!! I started cryin.......


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> now if only the rest of the world would know that.
> 
> Did yall know I actually saw a chic using a SHOVEL to get snow off her HOOD !!!! I started cryin.......



I have seen that in NY. A guy using a metal shovel to clean the paint and windows off. You could hear it dragging across the paint and windows. it was like nails on the chalkboard.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

then again, this chic couldnt reach her hood anyway, belly was too big.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

dealernut said:


> I have seen that in NY. A guy using a metal shovel to clean the paint and windows off. You could hear it dragging across the paint and windows. it was like nails on the chalkboard.


I can count on my right hand the number of times I have driven in snow. I feel for all of ya. We do get a lot of dumb asses that water their winshields with hot water on frosty mornings, though. OUCH!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

especially if you have a hairline crack from a semi. NOT GOOD.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

Any vehicle is only as good as its driver... if you see dumbazzaz doing that to their windows .. I wouldnt drive my car near then when they are on the road LOL... :willy: arty: ... OOPSS *crunch*


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

people that use shovels, brooms, etc. on their cars just flat out dont care! And they scare the crap outta me!!


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

Yes they're the ones that think a turn singal is an option and not needed when they slam on the brakes slide into snowbanks and almost kill the person on the sides in front and behind them


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

yep, same ones.


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

The only people worse then those group of mentally depleted nit wits are the ones that don't even clean their vehicles off at all and have a 1x1 square foot viewing area on their windshields :willy:


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

we have those people here too! Its like, you took effort to make that little square, now take that effort a little farther and do the whole windshield !!!


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> we have those people here too! Its like, you took effort to make that little square, now take that effort a little farther and do the whole windshield !!!


 :agree Especially when you are behind them and you see that huge chuck of god knows what flying at you :willy:


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

smkdu said:


> Yes they're the ones that think a turn singal is an option


In my state of South Carolina people think that turn signals are not only optional, many that do have them don't know it. These A-holes drive like they are the only ones on the road! :shutme


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

WEAK WEAK WEAK ... I buryed the needle on my GTO.... I thought it was going to brake off the needle ..I hammered it so hard.... :willy: arty: 










oh ya are you talking Kilometers per hour?....LMFAO.... :rofl: :willy: arty:


----------

